# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  ασθενειες πτηνων......

## angelfarm

Ασθένειες-Γενικό άρθρο αντιγραφή από το PetBirds.gr.
Δημοσιεύθηκε από alexopoulos87 στο 29/03/2010

Τα καναρίνια όπως και όλα τα μικρά ωδικά πτηνά πάσχουν από ασθενείς παρεμφερείς είτε είναι οικόσιτα είτε ελεύθερα στην φύση, ειδικοί κτηνίατροι ορνιθολόγοι αλλά και εκτροφείς ωδικών πτηνών τις έχουν καταγράψει και έχουν προσπαθήσει για τις αντιμετωπίσουν. Βέβαια ο οργανισμός ενός πτηνού που ζυγίζει 17-50 γραμμάρια το πολύ, είναι ένας πολύ ευάλωτος οργανισμός και δεν μας αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια αντιμετώπισης της ασθένειας εάν δεν την αντιληφθούμε έγκαιρα. Κυρίως θα πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε προληπτικά μέτρα για να τις καταπολεμούμε ξέροντας και έχοντας υπόψη μας το τι τις προκαλεί και πως θα μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε τα πτηνά μας. 
Μια από τις σημαντικότερες ευθύνες της κατοχής κατοικίδιων ζώων είναι να αναγνωρίζετε πότε το ζώο σας είναι άρρωστο. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι μπορούν να πουν πότε τα σκυλιά και οι γάτες τους είναι άρρωστα, αλλά η ασθένεια στα πουλιά δεν αναγνωρίζεται εύκολα. Ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι ειδικευμένοι στα πτηνά κτηνίατροι, είναι ότι ώσπου να φέρνει ένας ιδιοκτήτης το άρρωστο πουλί του στο κτηνιατρείο, η ασθένεια βρίσκεται ήδη σε πολύ προχωρημένο στάδιο, καθιστώντας την θεραπεία δύσκολη, εάν όχι αδύνατη.

Η αδυναμία αναγνώρισης της ασθένειας στα πουλιά δεν οφείλεται στην αμέλεια των ιδιοκτητών αλλά μάλλον στην άγνοια των υπόπτων συμπτωμάτων στην αρχή της ασθένειας, τα οποία όταν διαγνωστούν αμέσως συντελούν στην αποτελεσματική θεραπεία. Καθένας μπορεί να πει ότι ένα πουλί στον πάτο του κλουβιού, με ανακατωμένα φτερά και μισόκλειστα μάτια είναι πράγματι πολύ άρρωστο. Ο σκοπός αυτού του κειμένου, είναι να περιγραφούν τα πρώτα σημάδια της ασθένειας στα κατοικίδια πουλιά έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε καλύτερα να τα αναγνωρίσετε. Τα πουλιά κρύβουν τις ασθένειές τους πολύ καλά δεδομένου ότι είναι μέρος της φυσικής τους άμυνας. Ένα πουλί που είναι εμφανώς άρρωστο στη φύση, δέχεται αρπακτικές επιθέσεις ή παρενοχλείται από άλλα πουλιά. Επομένως, ένα πουλί που είναι άρρωστο και αναστατωμένο καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, μπορεί να αναστυλωθεί όταν μπει κάποιος μέσα το δωμάτιο σε μια προσπάθεια να κρύψει την ασθένειά του. Όταν τα πουλιά δεν μπορούν πλέον να κρύψουν αποτελεσματικά την ασθένειά τους, είναι συνήθως σοβαρά άρρωστα.

Πολλοί άνθρωποι θεωρούν ότι τα πουλιά είναι ευπαθή πλάσματα και το παραμικρό ρεύμα αέρα θα μπορούσε να αποδειχθεί μοιραίο. Τα πουλιά όμως είναι πολύ σκληραγωγημένα και ανθεκτικά όπως επίσης και οποιοδήποτε άλλο ζώο. Δυστυχώς, το πουλί που “αρρώστησε ξαφνικά και πέθανε” ήταν πιθανώς άρρωστο για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, τόσο που ακόμη και το υγιέστερο πουλί θα υπέκυπτε τελικά. Παρακάτω περιγράφονται μερικά βασικά σημάδια που βοηθούν στην αξιολόγηση και εκτίμηση της κατάστασης της υγείας ενός πουλιού. Το μυστικό της επιτυχίας είναι να αναπτυχθεί μια αίσθηση για το τι είναι “φυσιολογικό” για το πουλί σας. Αφού εξοικειωθείτε με την φυσιολογική δραστηριότητα, συμπεριφορά, όρεξη, κ.λπ., οι όποιες αλλαγές από τον κανόνα μπορούν να χρησιμεύσουν ως πρόωρη ένδειξη ασθένειας.

Γενική εμφάνιση

Πτέρωμα

Ένα υγιές πουλί πρέπει να έχει λαμπερά μάτια και να είναι ζωηρό με καθαρά, καλοφτιαγμένα γυαλιστερά φτερά, σφιγμένα πάνω στο σώμα. Τα άρρωστα πουλιά έχουν συνήθως “φουσκωμένα” τα φτερά τους για μεγάλες χρονικές περιόδους. Όταν ένα πουλί “φουσκώνει” σημαίνει συνήθως ότι κρυώνει και με τον τρόπο αυτό παγιδεύει την θερμότητα του σώματος, δημιουργώντας ένα στρώμα θερμού αέρα γύρω του. Το πουλί κλείνει επίσης τα μάτια του παίρνοντας μια νυσταλέα μορφή. Τα πουλιά που κουρνιάζουν στον πάτο του κλουβιού και είναι πολύ “φουσκωμένα”, είναι σοβαρά άρρωστα. Τα βρώμικα άτακτα φτερά, μπορεί να είναι μια ένδειξη ελλιπούς αυτοπεριποίησης εξαιτίας κάποιας ασθένειας, τραυματισμών εξαιτίας κακών συνθηκών στέγασης ή “συναισθηματικής έντασης”. Το λέκιασμα των φτερών επάνω από τα ρουθούνια, είναι ένδειξη ρινίτιδας (ρινική καταρροή). Η συγκόλληση μεταξύ των φτερών, εμφανίζεται συνήθως μετά από εμετό. Τα φτερά γύρω από τον πρωκτό, πρέπει να είναι καθαρά. Η ύπαρξη περιττωμάτων στη γύρω περιοχή, θα μπορούσε να είναι μια ένδειξη εντερικής μόλυνσης

Στάση

Το πουλί πρέπει να διατηρεί μια ορθή θέση στο κλαδί, το βάρος του να κατανέμεται ομοιόμορφα στα πόδια, οι άκρες των φτερών να διασχίζουν κατά μήκος την πλάτη και τα φτερά της ουράς να διατηρούν μια ευθεία γραμμή με την πλάτη. Τα άρρωστα πουλιά “κάθονται” είτε με το ένα, είτε με τα δύο φτερά γερμένα και με την ουρά να κατευθύνεται προς τα κάτω. Ένα πουλί που κατευθύνει την ουρά του προς τα κάτω, μπορεί να έχει αναπνευστικό ή κοιλιακό πρόβλημα (μόλυνση). Μπορεί επίσης για τον ίδιο λόγο, να τινάζει νευρικά την ουρά του πάνω κάτω. Η αστάθεια ή η χαμηλή στάση στο κλαδί, είναι σημάδια ασθένειας. Ένα πουλί με σοβαρή αναπνευστική ή κοιλιακή ασθένεια, μπορεί να διατηρεί μια οριζόντια θέση στο κλαδί. Η ανησυχία, η μετατόπιση του σωματικού βάρους ή η στήριξη στο ένα πόδι, μπορεί να δείχνει πόνο ή δυσκινησία λόγω ασθένειας ή τραυματισμού. Στα παπαγαλάκια η παράλυση ή η αδυναμία σε ένα πόδι μπορεί να οφείλεται σε όγκους στα νεφρά.

Συμπεριφορά

Οι αλλαγές στη συμπεριφορά των πουλιών μπορούν να οφείλονται σε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Η μειωμένη δραστηριότητα, ένα πουλί που δεν είναι πλέον εύθυμο, που τραγουδάει λιγότερο ή και καθόλου, μπορεί να είναι πρόωρες ενδείξεις ασθένειας. Οι αλλαγές στην προσωπικότητα μπορούν επίσης να παρέχουν πρόωρες ενδείξεις, όπως η επιθετικότητα, η ξαφνική αλλαγή ενός φιλικού πουλιού που γίνεται επιθετικό/οξύθυμο και θέλει να παραμείνει μόνο.
Ράμφος

Το ράμφος αναπτύσσεται συνεχώς και με την φυσιολογική δραστηριότητα θα πρέπει να φθείρεται. Εάν αυτό δεν συμβαίνει και το ράμφος εξακολουθεί να αναπτύσσεται τότε θα πρέπει να το περιποιείστε. Εντούτοις, η αλλαγή στην ποιότητα του ράμφους ή η ξαφνική γρήγορη και ανώμαλη αύξησή του, θα μπορούσε να είναι ένδειξη ασθένειας. Παραδείγματος χάριν, στην αύξηση του λίπους στο ήπαρ (κυρίως στα παπαγαλάκια που τρώνε μόνο σπόρους) το ράμφος υπεραναπτύσεται και εμφανίζονται μαύρα/καφετιά σημάδια σε αυτό, καθώς επίσης και στα νύχια. Επομένως, να μην επαναπαύεστε στη σκέψη ότι ένα υπεραναπτυγμένο ράμφος οφείλεται μόνο “στην μη χρησιμοποίηση σουπιοκόκκαλου”. Πάντα να ελέγχετε για οποιαδήποτε ασυνήθιστα σημάδια, απολέπιση ή αλλοίωση του σχήματος.

Πόδια

Οι μολύνσεις των ποδιών εμφανίζονται παρά τις προφυλάξεις. Πληγές πίεσης στο κατώτατο σημείο των ποδιών μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν από ακατάλληλα “ξυλάκια”. Διατηρείτε τα καθαρά και χρησιμοποιείτε διαφορετικά μεγέθη. Εάν παρατηρήσετε στήριξη στο ένα πόδι, ερυθρότητα, πρήξιμο, χωλότητα ή πληγές στα πόδια, θα πρέπει να υπάρξει άμεση κτηνιατρική παρακολούθηση. Ο μόνος σκοπός της επίδεσης των ποδιών είναι για την παροχή πρώτων βοηθειών και πρέπει να αφαιρείται το συντομότερο προς αποφυγή προβλημάτων. Πολύ συχνά βλέπουμε ερεθισμό του ποδιού λόγω της επίδεσης ή τραυματισμούς (όπως σπάσιμο ή εξάρθρωση) λόγω σκαλώματος του επιδέσμου σε κάποιο αντικείμενο. Εάν η επίδεση είναι απαραίτητη πάντα να ελέγχετε αν υπάρχει ελευθερία κίνησης ή οποιαδήποτε ασυνήθιστη ενόχληση. Το ασυνήθιστο λέπισμα και απολέπιση των ποδιών μπορεί να οφείλεται σε διατροφικό πρόβλημα ή παρασιτική προσβολή και πρέπει να αξιολογείται κατάλληλα. Μεγάλη προσοχή θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται κατά την εφαρμογή κρέμας ή αλοιφής σε ένα πουλί. Μην εφαρμόζετε ποτέ στα φτερά δεδομένου ότι θα εξαπλωθεί και θα καταστρέψει την μονωτική ιδιότητα των φτερών. Εάν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθεί στα πόδια, εφαρμόστε με φειδώ.

Αναπνευστική οδός

Όταν αναπνέει ένα πουλί δεν καταβάλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια. Όταν αναπνέει δύσκολα ενώ βρίσκεται σε ανάπαυση ή βαριανασαίνει παρατεταμένα μετά από άσκηση, τότε μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Οποιοσδήποτε ήχος ακούγεται κατά την αναπνοή όπως κροτάλισμα, ή συχνό φτέρνισμα είναι σημάδι ασθένειας. Ένα πουλί πρέπει να αναπνέει χωρίς περίεργους αναπνευστικούς ήχους.

Οι μολύνσεις του ανώτερου αναπνευστικού εμφανίζονται πολύ συχνά στα πουλιά. Η ρινική καταρροή μπορεί να εμφανιστεί ως υγρό με λέκιασμα των φτερών επάνω από τα ρουθούνια. Η επιπεφυκίτιδα (κόκκινο μάτι) μπορεί να εμφανιστεί με πρησμένα, κοκκινισμένα βλέφαρα και δάκρυα γύρω από τα μάτια. Πρόωρα σημάδια επιπεφυκίτιδας είναι το συχνό άνοιγμα-κλείσιμο ή το μερικό κλείσιμο των ματιών για παρατεταμένες περιόδους. Εάν η κατάσταση επιδεινωθεί και δημιουργηθεί ιγμορίτιδα, μπορεί να υπάρξει διόγκωση γύρω από τα μάτια. Η έγκαιρη αναγνώριση αναπνευστικής ασθένειας είναι σημαντική, επειδή το πύον στα πουλιά δεν είναι υγρό αλλά “κρεμώδες”. Κατά συνέπεια όταν συσσωρεύεται στην αναπνευστική οδό και τους αερόσακους, η αφαίρεσή του είναι πολύ δύσκολη.

Ένα πουλί που έχει δύσπνοια, λαχανιάζει και αναπνέει με το στόμα ανοικτό, είναι εξαιρετικά άρρωστο και πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί με μεγάλη προσοχή. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο όλα τα πουλιά με αυτά τα συμπτώματα να έχουν αναπνευστική λοίμωξη. Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα, ο χώρος που καταλαμβάνουν τα σπλάχνα στην κοιλιακή χώρα, να μην επιτρέπει την πλήρη διόγκωση των αερόσακων, με αποτέλεσμα η ροή του αέρα μέσω των πνευμόνων να είναι μειωμένη. Οι καρδιακές παθήσεις στα πουλιά μπορούν επίσης να προκαλέσουν δυσκολία στην αναπνοή.

Η μεγάλη αναπνευστική δυσκολία μπορεί να οδηγήσει στην ανάπτυξη κυάνωσης, που εμφανίζεται με ένα γαλαζωπό χρώμα στο δέρμα των ποδιών και του ράμφους. Εντούτοις, θα πρέπει να το ξεχωρίσετε από το κανονικό γαλαζωπό χρώμα των ποδιών μερικών πουλιών, ιδιαίτερα κάποιων ειδών μικρών παπαγάλων.

Το συνεχές “σφύριγμα” που ακούεται μερικές φορές στα παπαγαλάκια, μπορεί να οφείλεται σε βρογχοκήλη και πίεση του διευρυμένου θυρεοειδούς αδένα στην τραχεία. Η κατάσταση αυτή αντιμετωπίζεται ικανοποιητικά με θεραπεία ιωδίου.

Πεπτική οδός

Κατανάλωση τροφής

Ένα πουλί που δεν τρώει αρκετά, διατρέχει μεγάλο κίνδυνο λόγω του πολύ γρήγορου μεταβολικού ρυθμού του και η κατάστασή του μπορεί να επιδεινωθεί γρήγορα. Είναι σημαντικό να ελέγχετε καθημερινά αν το πουλί σας τρώει και αν ναι, πόσο. Ένα πουλί μπορεί να τσιμπάει μέσα στην ταΐστρα αλλά στην πραγματικότητα να μην τρώει. Σιγουρευτείτε εάν οι σπόροι ξεφλουδίζονται ή εάν απλώς ρίχνονται από την ταΐστρα στο πάτωμα του κλουβιού. Μερικές φορές ένα πουλί μπορεί να ξεφλουδίσει το σπόρο αλλά να μην τον φάει. Ελέγξτε την ταΐστρα και τον πάτο του κλουβιού για φλούδες σπόρων και σιγουρευτείτε επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη ποσότητα ξεφλουδισμένου σπόρου.

Εάν υπάρχει ξεφλουδισμένος σπόρος στον πάτο του κλουβιού, πρέπει να καθοριστεί εάν το πουλί δεν τρώει τον σπόρο, τον αναμασά ή τον εμεί. Το αναμάσημα εντάσσεται στη φυσιολογική ερωτοτροπική συμπεριφορά. Κατά τη διάρκεια της ερωτοτροπίας, αναμασημένοι σπόροι μπορούν να εντοπιστούν σε διάφορα σημεία του κλούβιου. Εντούτοις, αν το πουλί κάνει εμετό τους σπόρους, εμφανίζονται κολλώδεις σωροί σε όλο το κλουβί (συχνά στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού). Επιπλέον απόδειξη εμετού είναι τα κολλημένα μεταξύ τους φτερά της κεφαλής.

Η άμμος είναι ένα αμφισβητούμενο θέμα. Εντούτοις τα άρρωστα πουλιά, ειδικά εκείνα με γαστρεντερικά προβλήματα, τείνουν να υπερκαταναλώνουν άμμο. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει σε ενσφήνωση/απόφραξη. Πολύ συχνά θεωρείται ότι ένα άρρωστο πουλί τρώει, όταν στην πραγματικότητα καταναλώνει μόνο άμμο. Κατά συνέπεια η υπερβολική κατανάλωση άμμου θα μπορούσε να είναι ενδεικτική ενός προβλήματος. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να ελέγξετε εάν ένα πουλί τρώει ή όχι αρκετά και εάν τα τρόφιμα περνούν μέσω της κανονικής οδού, είναι να ελέγχετε τα περιττώματα καθημερινά. Αργότερα θα συζητήσουμε αυτό το θέμα λεπτομερώς.

Κατανάλωση ύδατος

Αν και φαίνεται ότι τα πουλιά δεν πίνουν μεγάλη ποσότητα νερού, εντούτοις απαιτούν φρέσκο και καθαρό καθημερινά. Τα πουλιά που αρχίζουν να πίνουν υπερβολική ποσότητα νερού, μπορεί να πάσχουν από μια μεταβολική διαταραχή (όπως ο διαβήτης), νεφρική ή πεπτική ασθένεια. Πρέπει να έχετε μια αίσθηση για την καθημερινή κατανάλωση ύδατος. Δεν θα πρέπει όμως να καθορίσετε ένα ακριβές ποσό κατανάλωσης, δεδομένου ότι μια ποσότητα θα χαθεί λόγω της εξάτμισης.

Αξιολόγηση των περιττωμάτων

Τα περιττώματα είναι ένας άριστος δείκτης της κατάστασης υγείας των πουλιών. Οι αλλαγές στην εμφάνιση των περιττωμάτων ή στην ποσότητά τους, μπορούν να είναι πρόωρα σημάδια ενός προβλήματος. Πρώτα απ’ όλα αποκτήστε μια αίσθηση για το τι είναι φυσιολογικό για τα πουλιά σας. Ελέγχετε τον πάτο των κλουβιών καθημερινά. Η καθημερινή ποσότητα των περιττωμάτων πρέπει να είναι αρκετά συνεπής. Η μείωσή τους δείχνει μειωμένη πρόσληψη τροφής και θα πρέπει να σας προειδοποιήσει για πιθανή ασθένεια. Παραδείγματος χάριν, ένα υγιές πουλί πρέπει να έχει περισσότερες από 30-40 κουτσουλιές την ημέρα. Επίσης η εμφάνιση τους πρέπει να είναι κατά προσέγγιση η ίδια. Η ποσότητά τους αλλάζει ανάλογα με την ποικιλία των τροφών που καταναλώνονται, αλλά εάν δεν υπάρχουν οποιεσδήποτε ασυνήθιστες διαιτητικές αλλαγές και τα περιττώματα εμφανίζονται σημαντικά αλλαγμένα, τότε μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Συστήνουμε να τοποθετείτε ένα φύλλο χαρτί στους πάτους των κλουβιών, έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε να παρατηρείτε τα περιττώματα εύκολα σε καθημερινή βάση και να αλλάζετε τα χαρτιά καθημερινά. Εάν χρησιμοποιείτε ροκανίδια, η εμφάνιση και η ποσότητα των περιττωμάτων δεν μπορεί να καθοριστεί εύκολα. Επίσης η χρησιμοποίηση ροκανιδιού στα κλουβιά δεν επιτρέπει τη συχνή αλλαγή τους με αποτέλεσμα την πιθανή αύξηση του βακτηριακού πληθυσμού στον πάτο των κλουβιών. Επομένως εάν χρησιμοποιείτε ροκανίδι, πρέπει να καταβάλετε ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια για να ελέγχετε τα περιττώματα καθημερινά, καθώς επίσης και να εκτελείτε συχνούς καθαρισμούς.

Τα φυσιολογικά περιττώματα αποτελούνται από τρία βασικά μέρη: το στερεό περιττωματικό τμήμα, το υπόλευκο τμήμα ουρικού οξέως και το υγρό τμήμα (ούρα). Το περιττωματικό τμήμα είναι συνήθως πράσινο στα σποροφάγα πουλιά, δεδομένου ότι ο σπόρος δεν μεταδίδει κανένα χρώμα στα περιττώματα και έτσι το πράσινο χρώμα της χολής υπερισχύει. Εντούτοις εάν το πουλί φάει τροφές εκτός από σπόρους, το χρώμα του περιττωματικού τμήματος αλλάζει. Παραδείγματος χάριν, ένα πουλί που τρώει pellets θα έχει καφετιά περιττώματα, ένα πουλί που τρώει φράουλες θα έχει κοκκινωπά περιττώματα. Η μορφή των περιττωμάτων ποικίλει ανάλογα με το είδος του πουλιού και την διατροφή του. Ένα πουλί που τρώει φρούτα, λαχανικά και άλλες χυμώδεις τροφές θα έχει τις πιο υδαρά περιττώματα. Οι κοκκοποιημένες τροφές (pellets), εκτός από την πρόκληση καφετιών περιττωμάτων, μπορούν επίσης να προκαλέσουν αυξημένη πρόσληψη ύδατος και ως εκ τούτου πιο υδαρά περιττώματα με ένα λιγότερο διαμορφωμένο περιττωματικό τμήμα και αυξημένη ποσότητα ούρων.

Περιττώματα που αλλάζουν ξαφνικά μορφή και χρώμα θα μπορούσαν να υποδηλώσουν ασθένεια. Η ποσότητα του περιττωματικού τμήματος πρέπει να ελέγχεται. Εάν το πουλί δεν τρώει, μπορεί να υπάρξει ένα πενιχρό περιττωματικό στοιχείο ή περιττώματα που αποτελούνται κυρίως από ούρα με μια μικρή ποσότητα χολής. Είναι φυσιολογικό για ένα πουλί “να ουρεί” μόνο ούρα και ουρικούς κρυστάλλους χωρίς το περιττωματικό τμήμα. Εντούτοις, αυτό είναι ένα περιστασιακό γεγονός και μόνο εάν συνεχιστεί υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Θυμηθείτε ότι αν και η μειωμένη ποσότητα περιττωμάτων ή του περιττωματικού τμήματος δείχνει μειωμένη πρόσληψη τροφής, μπορεί επίσης να δείξει αντικανονική διαδικασία αποβολής της τροφής (εμετό). Τα υδαρά περιττώματα πρέπει να αξιολογούνται προσεκτικά για να καθοριστεί εάν οφείλονται σε γαστρεντερική διαταραχή ή σε αυξημένη παραγωγή ούρων (polyuria). Ένα ελαφρώς σχηματισμένο περιττωματικό τμήμα με μια αυξημένη ποσότητα ούρων ή ουρικού οξέως μπορεί να δείχνει ένα νεφρικό ή μεταβολικό πρόβλημα όπως ο διαβήτης.

Τα υδαρά περιττώματα μπορεί να υποδηλώνουν μια γαστρεντερική μόλυνση. Περιστασιακά, τα πουλιά με μια εντερική διαταραχή μπορούν να εμφανίζουν ένα γκριζωπό επίστρωμα στο περιττωματικό τμήμα λόγω υπερβολικής ποσότητας βλέννας. Όταν ένα πουλί πάσχει από ασθένεια του παγκρέατος, έχει χαρακτηριστικά περιττώματα σχήματος “popcorn” που είναι ογκώδη και από λευκό ως γκρίζο χρώμα. Οι μη χωνεμένοι σπόροι ή η άμμος στα περιττώματα θα μπορούσε να υποδηλώσει πεπτική δυσλειτουργία.

Το αίμα στα περιττώματα προέρχεται συνήθως από την ωοθήκη και μπορεί να οφείλεται σε φλεγμονές, έλκη ή όγκους. Αίμα μπορεί επίσης να εμφανιστεί στα θηλυκά πουλιά εάν υπάρχει δυσκολία στην ωοτοκία. Στους παπαγάλους macaw, το αίμα στα περιττώματα θα μπορούσε να οφείλεται σε όγκους του επιθηλιακού ιστού, ιογενούς αιτιολογίας. Άλλα αίτια αυτής της κατάστασης περιλαμβάνουν την δυσκολία κατά την αφόδευση και την παρουσία κοκκιοποιημένου ιστού (εμφανίζεται σχεδόν όπως μια φράουλα) γύρω από την αμάρα.

Το ουρικό τμήμα (ουρικοί κρύσταλλοι) πρέπει έχουν λευκό χρώμα. Εάν το ουρικό τμήμα είναι κίτρινο ή πράσινο (neon), αυτό μπορεί να υποδηλώνει ηπατίτιδα. Το πράσινου χώματος ουρικό τμήμα, μπορεί να “δείχνει” ψιττάκωση. Το αίμα στα ούρα ή το ουρικό τμήμα (αφού διακριθεί από το αίμα του περιττωματικού τμήματος) είναι ενδεικτικό σημάδι νεφρικής διαταραχής ή τοξικότητας, ιδιαίτερα από δηλητηρίαση βαρέων μετάλλων όπως ο μόλυβδος.

Ασυνήθιστα πρηξίματα – εξογκώματα

Τα πουλιά μπορούν να αναπτύξουν αποστήματα, κύστεις φτερών και όγκους, έτσι οποιοδήποτε ασυνήθιστο πρήξιμο πρέπει να αξιολογείται κατάλληλα. Αποθέματα λίπους μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν στο στήθος ή και την κοιλία και πρέπει να θεωρούνται “πρόβλημα”. ’λλες κοιλιακές διογκώσεις θα μπορούσαν να δείξουν την παρουσία ενός όγκου ή ενός αυγού. Πολλές φορές αυτά τα εξογκώματα δεν ανιχνεύονται έως ότου μεγαλώσουν αρκετά. Παρακολουθήστε στενά τα πουλιά σας δεδομένου ότι όσο νωρίτερα αντιμετωπίζονται αυτά τα προβλήματα, τόσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το ποσοστό επιτυχίας.

Συμπέρασμα

Το κείμενο αυτό παρέχει μερικές βασικές οδηγίες για να σας βοηθήσει να καταλάβετε καλύτερα κάποια συμπτώματα των ασθενειών στα κατοικίδια πουλιά. Εάν παρατηρήσετε οποιαδήποτε από αυτά τα σημάδια ή έχετε ερωτήσεις για την κατάσταση της υγείας των πουλιών σας, μην διστάστε να ενημερώσετε τον κτηνίατρό σας γιατί ένα άρρωστο πουλί που θεραπεύεται έγκαιρα και σωστά, έχει μια πολύ μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα αποκατάστασης. Η ετήσια φυσική εξέταση συμπεριλαμβανομένης της αιματικής και περιττωματικής ανάλυσης, συστήνεται για όλα τα πουλιά. Τα νέα πουλιά πρέπει να εξετάζονται αμέσως μετά από την αγορά, έτσι ώστε να αξιολογείται κατάλληλα η κατάσταση της υγείας τους. Η έγκαιρη ανίχνευση είναι το κλειδί. Τέλος, αναπτύξτε μια αίσθηση για το τι είναι φυσιολογικό για τα πουλιά σας. Οι αποκλίσεις από τον κανόνα μπορούν να δείξουν την ασθένεια. Όσο περισσότερο φροντίζετε και “συνεννοείστε” με τα πουλιά σας, τόσο καλύτερα θα κατανοείτε και θα ανιχνεύετε τα πιθανά προβλήματα.

By Peter S. Sakas DVM

Αντιγραφή από το PetBirds.gr. Η μετάφραση έγινε από τον χρήστη Stavros
ΚΟΚΚΙΔΙΩΣΗ

Τα κοκκίδια είναι μικροοργανισμοί παράσιτα που ζούν μέσα στα έντερα(γαστροεντερική νόσος) των πτηνών, κυρίως στο μικρό έντερο βρίσκεται και όταν βρούν τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες πολλαπλασιάζονται πολύ γρήγορα. Εάν δεν το καταλάβουμε γρήγορα τα πτηνά μας οδηγούνται στο μοιραίο μέσα σε λίγο χρόνο .Οι μικροί μας φίλοι που έχουν προσβληθεί από την ασθένεια αυτή κάθονται νυσταλέα στα κλαδάκια η στο πάτωμα του κλουβιού με φουσκωμένο πτέρωμα χάνουν βάρος πολύ γρήγορα, αφού έχουν συνεχείς διάρροιες. Τα αγριόπουλα είναι πολύ ευάλωτα στην ασθένεια αυτή παράδειγμα η καρδερίνα. Τα καναρίνια προσβάλλονται από την ασθένεια αυτή αλλά εάν προλάβουμε και την ασθένεια αυτή στην αρχή της δεν είναι θανατηφόρα γι' αυτά. Μερικά σημεία για να καταλάβουμε την κοκκιδίωση είναι η διασταλμένη κοιλιά, προοδευτική απώλεια βάρους, έντονη διάρροια, ανορεξία του πτηνού. Στα πτηνά χορηγούμε ειδικά φάρμακα με πολυβιταμίνες μαζί.

ΣΑΛΜΟΝΕΛΩΣΗ

Το γένος τις salmonellas περιλαμβάνει πολλά είδη, ορισμένα από αυτά εκτός τα πτηνά προσβάλλουν και τον άνθρωπο. Μερικά από αυτά είναι η χαρακτηριστική ως λευκή άσπρη διάρροια , σαν τύφος και παράτυφος που προσβάλλουν όλα τα οικόσιτα τα πτηνά αλλά και τον άνθρωπο. Υπάρχουν δυο μορφές προσβολής παράτυφο η χρόνια μορφή και οξεία. 
Συχνά παρατηρούνται τα εξής συμπτώματα κατήφεια, κακοδιάθεση, ανορεξία, διάρροια, στην χρόνια προσβολή παρατηρούνται νευρικά συμπτώματα(παράλυση), δύσπνοια , επιπεφυκίτιδα και καρίνιασμα( απίσχνανση). Ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να αρρωστήσει από τα πτηνά αλλά και να αρρωστήσουν να κολλήσουν τα μεγάλα πτηνά από εμάς. Τα καναρίνια και τα άγρια πτηνά προσβάλλονται από τις enteritis και από σαμλονέλλα salmonella typhimurium . Συχνά προσβάλει τα πτηνά και τα Birdroom στα οποία υπάρχει κυρίως έλλειψη καθαριότητας και υπερπληθυσμός. Το φτέρωμα των πτηνών είναι θαμπό και τα μάτια τους κλείνουν, τα πτηνά κουρνιάζουν πάνω στα κλαδάκια τους, είναι νυσταλέα και φουσκωμένα και έχουν πράσινη διάρροια. Η ασθένεια αυτή είναι θανατηφόρα τα αποτελέσματα κατά την προσβολή της στα πτηνά μας φέρνει μεγάλες απώλειες. Στον χώρο της κοιλιάς του πτηνού το συκώτι του έχει μαύρα σημάδια εντερίτιδα (διάρροια).Αυτό μπορεί να το προκαλέσει η κατάποση σπόρων πάνω στους οποίους έχουν πέσει ακαθαρσίες η είτε από το λερωμένο νερό(κουτσουλιέςσε τροφές κ.α) .Στα πτηνά χορηγούμε αντιβίωση και βέβαια εδώ η καθαριότητα παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, πρέπει να απολυμάνουμε τις κλούβες μας(τοίχους δάπεδα αλλά και τα κλουβιά στα δωμάτια των πτηνών μας).

ΚΟΛΟΒΑΚΙΛΛΩΣΗ

Το όνομα της ασθένειας προέρχεται από ένα βάκιλο ,βακτηρίδιο που ονομάζεται Escherichia coli, αυτό βρίσκεται μέσα στον οργανισμό των πτηνών στα έντερα σε φυσιολογικά κανονικά επίπεδα .Όταν όμως για κάποιο λόγο π.χ μεγάλη υγρασία απότομη αλλαγή του καιρού(πτώση της θερμοκρασίας, αύξηση της υγρασίας) κ.α διαταράζει αυτήν την ισορροπία και το βακτηρίδιο αυτό γίνεται πολύ επικίνδυνο. αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα τα πτηνά να μην σιτίζονται (ανορεξία) να έχουν μεγάλη απώλεια βάρους το λεγόμενο (καρίνιασμα). Η διάρροια κολλάει πάνω στα φτερά των πουλιών και έχουν μια πολύ υγρή σε συχνά διαστήματα διάρροια. Τα μικρά στις φωλιές δεν ζητούν τροφή και πεθαίνουν μέσα σε μια δυο μέρες. Συνήθως αυτή η νόσος πλήττει σε μεγάλο βαθμό τα θηλυκά καναρινιά και τα μικρά στην περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής .Η νόσος περνάει από την μητέρα μέσο του αυγού στα μικρά στην πρώτη τους εβδομάδα ζωής τους. Τα πτηνά μας έχουν πληγεί με τα καταστροφικά βακτηρίδια που εισβάλουν στην κανονική εντερική χλωρίδα των μικρών μας πτηνών. Τα πτηνά εμφανίζουν αποχρωματισμένο συκώτι ,διασταλμένα έντερα(φουσκωμένη κοιλιά),εντερικά. 
Την εποχή της αναπαραγωγής περνάει από την μητέρα στα μικρά μέσω του αυγού και της τροφής. Στα ενήλικα μέσω βρώμικης τροφής από περιττώματα άρρωστου πτηνού. Τα πτηνά πρέπει να πάρουν αντιβίωση στις πρώτες μέρες προβολείς τους τότε γενικά έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα από την θεραπεία. 
Προληπτικά κατά την περίοδο της προετοιμασία των πτηνών για την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο κάνουμε θεραπευτική αγωγή σε όλα τα πτηνά ώστε να μην μεταβιβαστή η ασθένεια στα μικρά.

ΕΞΟΠΛΑΣΜΑ


Η ασθένεια προκαλείται από πρωτόζωα και μεταδίδεται μέσω του αίματος στο συκώτι και την σπλήνα τους πνεύμονες και τον εγκέφαλο Τα πτηνά είναι αδύναμα και κάθονται φουσκωμένα στο πάτωμα του κλουβιού επίσης είναι νευρικά με αναπνευστικά προβλήματα, αυτα τα πτηνά έχουν μια πολύ κακή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο. Η ασθένεια είναι θανατηφόρα τα πτηνά πεθαίνουν μέσα σε 7-10 μέρες κυρίως εάν προσβληθούν τα μικρά στην περίοδο της απογαλακτίσεις. 
Τα πτηνά παρουσιάζουν πρησμένο εξογκωμένο συκώτι με μαύρα στίγματα, το κόκκινο ακάρι είναι μπορεί να γίνει φορέας μεταδόσεις της νόσου αυτής και ακόμα η ίδια ασθένεια τα προσβάλει σε μορφή παράσιτου.



ΑΣΠΕΡΓΙΛΛΩΣΗ

Μια πολύ σημαντική και ασθένεια που προκαλείται από σκονισμένους και πολυκαιρισμένος σπόρους ακόμα σε χώρους με πολύ υγρασία και όχι καλό αερισμό Τα πτηνά παραμένουν φουσκωμένα χωρίς όρεξη για τροφή και με διάρροια Τα πτηνά έχουν δυσκολία αναπνοής και στους αερόσακους εμφανίζουν σημάδια λευκά και μια μεμβράνη. που μεταδίδεται μέσο των χαλασμένων τροφών και χτυπά πτηνά με αδύνατο ανοσοποιητικό οργανισμό. 
Όταν δεν προλάβουμε την ασθένεια στην αρχή της μετά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση θεραπείας για αυτό χρησιμοποιούμε προβιοτικά και γαλακτικά ένζυμα για έλεγχο της εντερικής χλωρίδας.

ΟΡΝΙΘΩΣΗ(Ψιττάκωση)



Αυτή η ασθένεια προσβάλει κυρίως τους παπαγάλους αλλά μπορεί να προσβάλει και τα αλλά πτηνά καθώς και τον άνθρωπο ,μερικές φορές έχουν παρατηρηθεί και μοιραίες απώλειες σε ανθρώπινο πληθυσμό. Τα πτηνά έχουν λαχάνιασμα, πράσινες διάρροιες απάθεια στο κοπάδι, υποθερμία αναπνευστικά προβλήματα και μερικές φορές τα παρουσιάζουν τα άτυπα κλινικά σημάδια της ασθένειας όπως η επιπεφυκίτιδα ματιών ,βαριά αναπνοή και τα πτηνά μέσα σε λίγες εβδομάδες χάνουν βάρος και πεθαίνουν. 
Τα βακτηρίδια προκαλούνε σηψαιμικές αιμορραγίες στα άκρα των πτηνών ακόμα και σε εσωτερικά όργανα (σκοτωμένο αίμα)Τα πτηνά προσβάλλονται από το παθογόνο μικροοργανισμό ptittaci chlamydia μέσω της εισπνοής από την σκόνη του αέρα πάνω στο νερό και στα τρόφιμα. Εμφανίζεται με επιπεφυκίτιδα και πράσινη διάρροια κατά την χρόνια που υπάρχει στα ενήλικα πτηνά


ΠΑΝΩΛΗ

Τα πτηνά προσβάλλονται από έναν ιό (ιογενής ασθένεια) Τα πτηνά παρουσιάζουν δύσπνοια έχουν φουσκωμένο πτέρωμα και ανορεξία καθώς πολύ υγρή πρασινωπή διάρροια και δυσκολία αναπνοής :Τα πτην΄σ προσβάλλονται από την επαφή με τα κόπρανα μολυσμένων πτηνών τα κοινά τρόφιμα το νερό και τα κοινά σκευή. 
Πρέπει λοιπόν να κάνουμε απολύμανση, ψεκασμό στα κλούβια κάθε 15 μέρες περίπου και σχολαστικό καθαρισμό στα κλούβια μας.





ΔΙΦΘΕΡΙΤΙΔΑ -ΕΥΛΟΓΙΑ



Ασθένεια ιογενής με πολλές παραλλαγές και βαθμούς προσβολής στα πτηνά 
Παρουσιάζεται στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια των ματιών σαν επιπεφυκίτιδα βαριάς μορφής, δημιουργεί δηλαδή στο πτηνό μια κιτρινοπράσινη φουσκάλα. Αλλά μέρη που εμφανίζεται είναι το ράμφος και μέσα στο στόμα του, στο δέρμα κάτω από τα φτερά του και στα πόδια του.

Υπάρχει και σε μέρη που δεν φαίνονται με το απλό μάτι δηλαδή στα εσωτερικά του όργανα. 
Είναι μια ταχέως αναπτυσσόμενη ασθένεια μέσα σε 24 ώρες μπορεί να προσβάλει και να οδηγήσει στο θάνατο τα πτηνά. 



Όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω εάν το πτηνό βγάλει κάποια (φουσκάλα) στο μάτι η σε άλλο σημείο του σώματος του. 



Η μόλυνση εισέρχεται στον οργανισμό των πτηνών μέσο ενός ξενιστή από τα κουνούπια, η από τον ιό που φέρουν άρρωστα πτηνά που εισάγουμε στα δωμάτια πτηνών δίχως να έχουν περάσει καραντίνα. 



Η πρόληψη είναι η καλύτερη θεραπεία, εδώ ισχύει αυτό το ρητό με όλη την σημασία του. Πρέπει να εμβολιάζουμε τα πτηνά μας κατά της νόσου αυτής, προβιοτικά και βιταμίνες ενισχύουν την φυσική άμυνα του οργανισμού.




(Από nikoloudise )

----------

